
Why Free Speech (Even Hate Speech) Is the Best Friend of the Oppressed - mpweiher
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkXbSx-mqm8
======
Vaskivo
The interview could've been deeper, but that would require more time. The
story at the end is powerful stuff.

I'm going to buy the book.

